# ERROR: HRESULT = 0x8024a110



## titi66200 (Dec 10, 2015)

Can't send update to my Lumia build 10.10.10586.29 i have always 


```
(IUTool Version: 11:52:10/Feb  7 2014)

Log file: C:\Users\Thierry\AppData\Local\Temp\IUTool-{299338D7-E9AD-4D02-BD74-B341894FDEEF}.etl

[1] Started device 6ea0f2436b51fa6d88d745b2c8dde3d3
[1] Transferring files started
[1] Transferring files complete: 2 files
[1] Update started
[1] Installation failed (HRESULT = 0x8024a110)
[1] Failed (0x8024a110)

ERROR: 0x8024a110

Command failed. (HRESULT = 0x8024a110)
```


----------



## augustinionut (Dec 12, 2015)

Im trying to deploy old nokia.service_ndtksvc.generic.spkg.cab 

0x80188306
E_FILE_COLLISION
More than one package targeted for the same partition contained the same file.


----------



## Dirty_Frank (Jan 5, 2016)

titi66200 said:


> Can't send update to my Lumia build 10.10.10586.29 i have always
> 
> 
> ```
> ...

Click to collapse



Astoria's dead. Get over it.


----------

